# Newbie - Safe to buy WorldMark Credits on eBay?



## duck_widow

Hi,

I'm new here. Been tempted to buy a timeshare for many years. We just stayed at Marriott Newport Coast Villas to go to Disneyland. Very nice property! We went to the presentation. Their weeks started at 30k. Two couples bought while we were there. We did not. I see on the secondary market they go for 15K.

I want something nice to stay in to go to Disneyland annually for a few years and Hawaii here and there. I want something that's a strong trader. I found out about WorldMark and have seen credits going cheaply on eBay and also saw a post where California is forcing eBay to remove the listings. Why is this? Should I stay away from WorldMark? The WorldMark in Anahiem (Dolphin's Cove) doen't have great reviews.

Marriott resorts seem much nicer. Worldmark quality seems a notch or two down from Marriott, but is also much cheaper.

Bottom line I'm looking for the best bang for the buck and strong trading (just like everyone else).

To boil it down:
1. Is it 'safe' to buy Worldmark on eBay since CA is forcing them to take down listings for it?
2. What's the best\cheapest timeshare to own for Disneyland access?
3. What's best to own for trading? A Hawaiian resort and trade into SoCal, or a SoCal one that is a strong trader anywhere else?
4. Is Marriott worth the resale price?
5. Am I better off just renting a week a year from an owner? There seem to be many for rent at low prices.

Any recommendations on what\where to purchase are much appreciated.

Thanks,
-Kathy


----------



## spatenfloot

If you want to buy Worldmark without worrying, just use one of the resellers like http://www.redseason.com


----------



## Bill4728

Here is a list of some of the WM resellers from another thread. 



> Here is a list of some of the biggest WM resellers
> 
> www.redseason.com
> www.resort-property.com
> www.timeshareliquidationservice.com
> www.timeshareangels.com
> www.besttimeshare.net.
> 
> Hope that helps
> __________________
> Bill


----------



## Bill4728

duck_widow said:


> Hi,
> 
> To boil it down:
> 1. Is it 'safe' to buy Worldmark on eBay since CA is forcing them to take down listings for it?


 Yes it is safe if you use an escrow service to hold your money while the transfer go thru. The whole Ebay vs Worldmark thing is just silly. 


> 2. What's the best\cheapest timeshare to own for Disneyland access?


 Shell, wyndham & worldmark are all right there at Disney. Marriott is 1/2 hour away.


> 3. What's best to own for trading? A Hawaiian resort and trade into SoCal, or a SoCal one that is a strong trader anywhere else?


IMHO, I own SoCal and trade into other places. MFs in SoCal are about $500 cheaper than Hawaii.


> 4. Is Marriott worth the resale price?


IMHO, YES. BUT you really have to want a high end TS to spend that much more money. (My DW does)


> 5. Am I better off just renting a week a year from an owner? There seem to be many for rent at low prices.


There are times when renting does make more sense. It for you to determine.


----------



## LLW

Bill4728 said:


> Here is a list of some of the WM resellers from another thread.



There is also www.wmcredits.net, a licensed real estate company. Owner Henri Moreau provides great service, great prices, and charges no closing fee (other than the $150 that Wyndham charges). I am a satisfied customer.


----------



## Bill4728

LLW said:


> There is also www.wmcredits.net, a licensed real estate company. Owner Henri Moreau provides great service, great prices, and charges no closing fee (other than the $150 that Wyndham charges). I am a satisfied customer.


I sure like their website.  Lots of info including their address in Wa State. 

I hate websites which hide their address!


----------



## LLW

Here are a couple of recent threads on WMOwners.com with helpful information on buying from private parties and brokers:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19158&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=196352&highlight=brokers#196352

The WMO site also has a lot of other info on WM ownership.


----------

